# PIKE DID !!!!!!!!!



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

DID YOU !!!!!!!??????????


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I didn't take my dogs with me, as their vote could be easily swayed.
Anyone with a bird in their hand would get their vote.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

One of the (very few) advantages of getting older is... your get to vote absentee! I did, a couple of weeks ago. Voting in the comfort of home, sitting at the kitchen table, is so much nicer than in a voting booth! You can really take your time, without worrying that you're making someone else wait. You can be thorough and thoughtful. But like I said, it's one of the few  advantages.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

TR - msw - in Kentucky you have 2 have a ID - PIKE gave his AKC registration & pedigree 2 the challenger - I go next - the challenger looks at me ! & says ! - we have let 2 many MUTTS Vote & 2 many MUTTS RUN !!!


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Dogs get to vote in Kentucky! How cool is that. 

In California I needed my BS meter to view the ads, but then I hiked the hills with the dogs and realized what was important.

RBD


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Rod ? PUPS VOTE ? TRUSTING - LOYAL - HONEST ! - when they SMELL a SKUNK - they KNOW it is a SKUNK !!!! & yes ! I did staple PIKE's I VOTED sticker 2 his head - LOL !!!!!!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

what you all voting for? is it election time over the pond?


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Har ? YOU ALL !!! do you live SOUTH of the MASION-DIXON LINE !!!!!!!!!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Doug, it's what we call the "midterm" elections. The President has two more years in his term. In Michigan, where I live, the Governor's position is up for grabs, a US Senator's seat, lots and lots of local officials and judges, and some local and statewide propositions. In this election, however the US Senate goes, so goes the country (at least for the time being). Liberal or Conservative, left wing or right wing, blah, blah, blah. I think that right now most Americans, whatever their political leaning, are pretty fed up with our government officials, who can't seem to get anything at all done.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Yes, politics as seen through the lens of "Animal Farm."


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

. I think that right now most Americans, whatever their political leaning, are pretty fed up with our government officials, who can't seem to get anything at all done. 
[/quote]
Except play golf, party, vacation, and campaign/ fund raise, oh Yess and point a finger any where but at themselves!!

I just pray that my phone will now stop ringing with recorded messages, and Washington D.C will stop trying to get a hold of us, the Tea Party etc etc.
I did my Patriotic duty, Fergy assisted, he walked me to the poling place so I could deposit my absentee ballot by hand. 
GOOD DOG!!!


----------

